# 20551 with US guidance for needle placement 76942



## cnramsey (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi,

I found an article from a source I'm not all that familiar with EmblemHealth. It states 76942 is inclusive with injections 20550-20553. States 76942 will be bundled as inclusive services when rendered with the 20550-20553. My patient has MDCR and the provider wants to bill 20551 and 76942. My other question is...shouldn't I have an image of the US like I do for my OB bedside Ultrasounds? I do not have any image of the US for this particular service. 

Thanks for all your help,

Nichole


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 2, 2019)

Per CPT guidelines



> [FONT=&quot]Ultrasound guidance procedures also require permanently recorded images of the site to be localized, as well as a documented description of the localization process, either separately or within the report of the procedure for which the guidance is utilized.[/FONT]


----------



## cnramsey (Jan 3, 2019)

*20551 bunding with 76942 question*

Have you heard of this bundling issue or know of any other sites to look at? I also copied and pasted the CPT guidelines for him to read and he responded with. 

"Pictures taken during Ultrasound guided procedures are being saved onto the ultrasound computer. They are not being printed and then scanned into Centricity, mostly because I don't think it's a requirement. If it is, then we need to discuss this with clinic manager and have her accessing the ultrasound database regularly to extract and scan the images."

Thank you,
Nichole


----------

